# Salad bowl finish



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

ok, how much was it and where did you get it from ?
thanks : )


----------



## jerset (Jul 21, 2010)

Clapham's Beeswax 870-3008 Salad Bowl Finish, 8-Ounces $17.24 at Amazon.com


----------



## Walwoodwork (Apr 11, 2011)

I very fine product that I have used for many years. Their beeswax lavender wood polish is very nice too.


----------

